# Can Plastisol transfers be used on glass?



## ceesiren (May 6, 2014)

This may be a stupid question, but... I have to ask.

I am looking at doing custom-imprinted glasses. Because mugs are transparent, I would like to use something like plastisol transfers that can include a white backing layer so the designs will show up well even when the glasses are empty. Could I use something like a mugwrap and heatfix a transfer to a glass? Will plastisol stick to glassware (since I know glasses can be screen printed I'm thinking it would, but I understand I could be wrong). Would heat make it stick and would it be durable in the dishwasher?

I know I can use dye sub for this, but would have to get specially treated glasses and unless a white block or frosted coat is applied before the dye sub, I think it would be hard to see the image.

Any comments on this would be very helpful.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Plastisol wouldn't work for glass. It basically turns into a thin sheet of rubber when cured and adheres to fabric by grabbing hold of the tiny fibers. So it's really "holding on" rather than "sticking." On glass it would just form a smooth layer that could be easily peeled off.

To find the correct ink for glass, contact Nazdar and tell them what you're planning to do. They make all kinds of inks for all kinds of substrates.


----------



## ceesiren (May 6, 2014)

Ripcord said:


> Plastisol wouldn't work for glass. It basically turns into a thin sheet of rubber when cured and adheres to fabric by grabbing hold of the tiny fibers. So it's really "holding on" rather than "sticking." On glass it would just form a smooth layer that could be easily peeled off.
> 
> To find the correct ink for glass, contact Nazdar and tell them what you're planning to do. They make all kinds of inks for all kinds of substrates.


Darn... I was afraid of that! Thank you for the reply. I know I can buy coated glasses that I can sublimate, I guess I'll just have to stick with that for now.


----------



## Git-R-Done (Dec 5, 2006)

No it will not.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

We used to do mugs by screenprinting onto some type of decal material which was applied wet then the mugs kiln dried. It was a pain in the rear. If there are easier ways today then stick with them.


----------

